# Does your OC have children?



## space_strayCat (Jan 17, 2022)

Biological, adopted, or even made as a machine, etc.
It could be anything as long as they raise it as their own.
You could add things like how they grew up or what they are interested in.

I'll start with mine. My OC adopts a husky pup as his son after seeing him hiding in a box among the burnt ashy remains of what seemed to be an alleyway. Grew up in a normal household but had no access to certain rooms like the basement or the attic for an odd reason. Pretty much grew into a fine teen with interests such as astronomy, mythology and coffee-making. Although, he's pretty curious about what his dad is hiding from him and everyone else.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 17, 2022)

Being several thousand years old, children was not practical as he'd outgrow every one of them and got dissuaded from it. This remains his one major sacrifice and regret in life once he got his abilities, but came to terms with it as a necessary sacrifice for such a benefit. Still though he has a soft-spot for all families because of his lacking.


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 17, 2022)

One of my primary stories is a fantasy romance and focuses on three different families, so naturally quite a few of the main couples have kids.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 17, 2022)

Scara does not but Ronin does. Ronin has spent years keeping them hidden to protect them so for those of you I RP'ed with thats why Ronin said no.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 17, 2022)

My sona Nat doesn't have any, but the brother I wrote for him has two or three. Havn't set the number in stone yet


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 17, 2022)

Marius has no offspring.

(Real red-breasted merganser males will abandon their female mates while the eggs are still incubating, but Marius does not approve of that practice.)


----------



## Lenago (Jan 17, 2022)

I cant imagine Lenago as a father really

But i can see him having three little nephews that look the same


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 17, 2022)

As a partial reflection of me, my fursona is asexual and aromantic. So he is not interested in taking a mate/partner, let alone having kits.


----------



## Rayd (Jan 17, 2022)

my sona, rayd, actually has a son who looks exactly like himself and shares the same name. unfortunately, rayd jr. grew up without his father as he was forced to leave planet earth shortly after his wife was conceived due to past criminal ties catching up to him - as in his origin story, he found the key to an ancient art of magic nobody else had, in what was otherwise a completely realistic, modern slice-of-life setting, and had accidentally killed someone with his magic as he was still very new to it, years prior to even meeting his wife.

although this _is _canon, this was mostly done as a way for me to have two versions of my sona in two different settings, while still being able to call both canon. one with an odd mix of sci-fi fantasy, and another being totally slice-of-life, both technically existing in the same universe but never meeting or interacting with each other.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jan 18, 2022)

Rayd said:


> one with an odd mix of sci-fi fantasy, and another being totally slice-of-life, both technically existing in the same universe but never meeting or interacting with each other.


Later I'd like to ask about the sci-fi fantasy, if you've got the time.

Slightly nerding out.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 18, 2022)

Wait...is it wrong for my fursona to have a dog???


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 18, 2022)

Two of mine do

Ricky has a son named Jr 
Aika (yes I'm also aika the manokit) has a son named guppy

Coal, an unofficial horse sona, has an adopted daughter named claudette


----------



## space_strayCat (Jan 18, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Wait...is it wrong for my fursona to have a dog???


Nothing wrong with that ¦3
If it's something you treat as family, then it's family

Although I dunno about the your fursona having a dog part to be honest


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Jan 18, 2022)

When I'm out in public, practically any kids think I'm granny. Close as it gets I suppose.


----------



## Tyll'a (Jan 19, 2022)

Yup.  The FFXIV version of Tyll'a has an adopted son and a biological daughter.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 20, 2022)

I specifically chose for my character to be unable to conceive, unless with another of her own kind, which she's never been with.

My main reason for this is that I've been active in roleplay groups, and never wanted anything to do with pregnancy/parenting RP.  Mael can be very nurturing and maternal, but she really isn't interested in being a mother.  She's more like the "cool aunt" who travels the world and rolls through town once or twice a year to spoil the kids with sugary snacks and noisy toys.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 20, 2022)

Nexus is mostly homosexual, and his lifestyle as a hired gun and hacker isn't one that would be the best environment for raising children around him.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2022)

Jin has 9 adopted kids, and they're all fursona's of my... "online-adopted kids" too.
Wolf, german shepherd, snow leopard, fennec fox, husky, minotaur, maned wolf, and 2 dragons.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 20, 2022)

EDIT: Scara is about to XD


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jan 20, 2022)

PC Master Race said:


> Jin has 9 adopted kids, and they're all fursona's of my... "online-adopted kids" too.
> Wolf, german shepherd, snow leopard, fennec fox, husky, minotaur, maned wolf, and 2 dragons.


And technically me


----------



## Balskarr (Jan 20, 2022)

He might have a few....

7 in total and it's quite the mix.

2 essentially being bastard children that don't appear in any kind of "canon" relating to my character outside of maybe the rare mention, both of these are boys. Then 3 more are biological and close, two girls, one boy. The last two being a stepdaughter and an adopted son.


----------



## PC Master Race (Jan 20, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> And technically me


make it 10 then, hehe


----------



## Kinguyakki (Jan 24, 2022)

No.  He is probably sterile, I don't put much thought into it beyond that.
He does enjoy the practice of MAKING babies, though.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 24, 2022)

Haven't put thought into this, just as I haven't put as much thought into some of Firuthi's characterization.

I don't picture him as the type to have biological children (he's still not even sure whether he's fertile or not), but he MAY be adopting soon.


----------



## Vic (Jan 25, 2022)

I hope not, shes the same age as me (14) so if she has kids or is about to their is gonna be crisis


----------



## Sylwings (Feb 12, 2022)

No I'm sterile. and by the way, a weather Dragoness would run away if she saw me.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Feb 12, 2022)

Jackpot prefers it to just be him and his lover.
Xavavious doesn't like children and is gay. More so he does not view himself as a good or healthy father figure anyway.

Only ones who have a child is Fraz and Klaubern, mostly due to the fact their species can mate with other fellow males... Their child is called Levi and he's a beachbold... Because Fraz is a sandbold and Klaubern is a Seabold.


----------



## Just_A_Tundra (Jul 11, 2022)

My fursona, Trisha Gunner, is a mother of two. She has a born son, and an adopted daughter. Her son is an anthropomorphic wolf, and her daughter is an elf. Trisha also has been a grandmother at some points...but I really have trouble trying to clarify that, as it isn't truly part of her canonical story.


----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 2, 2022)

About 14 of my characters have kids, that I can remember right now ^^' 

Three are single mothers, one is a single father, there is one family with one dad and two moms but most parents are raising their kid with a partner.

The one with the most kids actually adopted all of them! The most children a character has that they birthed is four, with two separate sets of twins!


----------



## Mambi (Aug 3, 2022)

None that are willing to admit I'm related to them...


----------

